# Clomid 2ww August



## Cherub75 (May 22, 2003)

New home girls, sorry its late


----------



## Casper (Jul 18, 2005)

Hi

Next test date 2nd September, am I in the right place?

Nicki.


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

My 2ww ends on 28th August (what a bank holiday that will be   )
Debs


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Good luck girls  

Casper you are in the right place hun!

I'll probably be joining you both, think I'm due around end of the month too but not had ov yet so will post my due date once I know for sure

We must have more BFPs .... we are doing so well   xxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Well Hello ,


I had my scan this afternoon and I have got one follie-21mm,so we are going in for basting tomorrow-God I am so excited!!!!! Sorry it's a rushed post but I have got so much to do before bed time!!!!!


Thinking of every single one of you!!!!

Kelly x


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Yippeee - you must be sooo excited.
Good luck for tomorrow and the dreaded 2ww

Debs


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi ladies

Not sure when my 2ww starts as yet as my "f"ing cycle seems to be playing up...great 

Hope you're all ok 

Take care
Natasha


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Hiya Everyone

Good luck to all of you on the 2ww, Im due to test on the 21st August.  Sending loads of   to everyone due to test soon.  

Joanne
x


----------



## Maddie1 (Apr 19, 2005)

Hi 

Assuming I ovulate and my cycle stays about the same with the   tablets, then my 2ww will end at the August bank holiday weekend as well.

DH away that weekend too, but maybe that is a good thing!  Will drive him nuts no doubt  

/hugs

Maddie


----------



## DRE (Apr 21, 2005)

Hello!!  

Im due to test around the 23/24 August

       to us all!!

DRE


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hayup,

Had basting today-went well,just got lots of crampy pains at the mo-just hope it works!!!Drinking loads of pinnapple juice-I will do anything to help-so any tips are greatly appreciated.

Dre-we will be testing same day-if the wicked witch doesnt show   

Big HELLO to all you other lovlies,really hope we get loads of bfps this month!!!

Kelly x


----------



## NikiH (Jun 29, 2005)

Kelly

Pineapple Juice is great, I've been drinking loads of it, not the concentrated one though. I have posted to you on the other thread, glad it went well today 

Niki x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Thanks Niki,

Still smile every time I see your ticker    Hope your ok and taking it easy??Have you booked a doctors appointment,I absolutly loved going for mine with oliver cos you get a book called emmas diary to read-its fab!!!!!!

Kelly x


----------



## NikiH (Jun 29, 2005)

Spoke to the doc yesterday and have booked to go on Thursday, she mentioned that too, I thought it was a leaflet, but is it actually a book then??

When I spoke to her she said they wouldn't test me though and I might not get my first scan until 12 weeks    Not happy with that so may have to Kick up a fuss.  WIll let you know how it goes.  

Are you relaxing and putting YOUR feet up?    to you xxx Niki


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Morning Niki,

Yes I am relaxing,even though whenever I go to the loo or the kitchen I find myself tidying and cleaning!!! Yeah that emmas diary thing is a book-it takes you through all the stages,I found it really helpfull,I always had my head in it,I have saved it with alot of Olivers baby stuff!!Im a big softie!!

Good luck at the doctors,I can remember when I got pregnant with Oli


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

God knows what happened there,the message posted itself before I finished 

I was saying-When I was preganant with Oli I was desperate for a scan. I had alot of pain in the early weeks and they thought it might be eptopic so I had to go in overnight to be monitored and wait for a scan in the morning,there was hardly anything to see as it was so early but it was so reasuuring to see the heart beat in the right place  All the pain was due to all the changes happening in my body and they said it was just pressure.Not everyone gets it so dont panic. You do realise we want to see a picture when you have your scan 

Kelly x


----------



## valerieg (Aug 9, 2005)

Oops! I think I posted on the wrong thread  

Anyway, my tww starts today so I think I've found the right group now  

I was 'new girl with a question' yesterday (perhaps I'm reapeating myself to those who read my other post ... sorry). This is first cycle of clomid after having two misscarriages. No serious symptoms although there was a few hot moments and one day I though I would kill my inlaws (maybe that's normal) 

So, good luck to the rest of you. Let's hope our wait is worth it  

Valerie


----------



## NikiH (Jun 29, 2005)

Hiya Kelly

Don't worry honey you'll see the pics.  I don't want to think too far ahead though, it's all I can seem to think about, think I'm getting too obsessed so am trying to think of other things, any ideas to take my mind off it

You sound like me, I'm always cleaning my dh says I have OCD, I say he's just a messy bugger!!  

have a good day honey xxx

Valerie, so sorry to hear about your m/c hoping this will be your month  

Nikix


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi again Valerie!!!!  

You're ok on both messages, as you are in the 2ww plus you are cycling at the same time as us in the other place!  

Good luck


----------



## DRE (Apr 21, 2005)

Kellydallard

          

to us both and everyone else testing this month of course!!!!

DRE
x


----------



## Casper (Jul 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

Hope you're all ok, and Kelly hope you've still got those feet up! Know what you mean about the cleaning.....my family used to call me Monica, and I don't think they meant it as a compliment!

What's the story with pineapple juice?

Nicki.xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Casper, have a look on the "ask a nurse" thread on the main index page under the topic "pineapple juice".  Its a common belief that it can aid implanation so good to have during the 2ww


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Ok I am now a walking pinnaple  just hope it helps,I read somewhere about milk helping with lining too-off to the fridge I go!!!

See ya in the morning


----------



## k.j.m (Jan 15, 2005)

I think my 2ww ends 23rd/24th also Dre and Kelly, not quite sure when I ovulated yet (they think I have though - for the first time, yeah!), will have a day 21 and day 24 blood test done on Fri and Mon to see. Fingers crossed for us all!

Kelly x


----------



## pockiez (Jul 21, 2005)

Hi
I've read that apparently grapefruit juice makes your cevical mucus change so that it makes it easier for sperm to swim.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hiya girls  

I think I'm ov at the moment (today is CD16) so I'm gonna put down my longest cycle length as test day (day 33) which gives me a date of 28th August      

Good luck girls....pineapple juice here I come!


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Morning,

Wohoo Flowerpot- What are you doing here,go and get plenty of     immediatly-no pressure   hope it really works for you hunny!!!

Pockiez-I read somewhere about grapefruit juice too but I think that for taking before you ov-but dont ask me I am a dumb blonde afterall 

Kelly-Cor this is going to get confusing!! What colour hair have you got?? I could be blonde kelly and you could be brunette kelly(if you are brunette that is ) They say good things come in 3's,how cool would it be if you,me and dre get bfps together!!! Brilliant!!! Best of luck   

Kelly x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Kelly        DH still recovering from last night!  

having a days break today ha ha!!  roll on tomorrow


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Flowerpot,

What do you mean by recovering-what the flipping heck did you do to him  infact scrap that I dont wanna know      you saucy minx you


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)




----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi ladies....

Well my 2ww should start around 23 August & end around 7 September 

Pockiez...grapefruit juice & EPO (evening primrose oil) can help with EWCM & should ideally be taken from CD1 until ovulation. EPO shouldn't be taken from ovulation onwards as can possibly cause uterine contractions (you can take Flaxseed Oil from ovulation onwards & throughout pregnancy). Also expectorant cough medicine can all help improve CM - it doesn't actually "make" EWCM but helps thin the CM so makes it easier for swimmers. 
Pineapple juice is supposed to help with implantation - it contains selenium which creates a healthy womb.

There are several links on Complementary Therapies, Prenatal care, Ask a Nurse & on this forum about all of them....I'll try & find the links, if not you can do a search for key words & it'll bring up all the threads containing that info. Found some 

http://www.fertilinet.com/Cervical%20Fluid%20and%20Fertility.htm

*Cough Medicine: *

http://www.babycentre.co.uk/expert/561004.html

http://www.fertilityplus.org/faq/cm.html

*Flaxseed Oil: *

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,26730.0.html

*Pineapple Juice:*

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,29863.0.html

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,32659.0.html

Hope all you other ladies are ok 

Take care
Good luck
Natasha


----------



## k.j.m (Jan 15, 2005)

Blonde Kelly,  

Yes I am brunette! And good luck to you too, fingers crossed for us all!  

Brunette Kelly x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hiya fellow 2ww'ers !  

How are we all coping?  I'm into my first week on the 2ww so some way to go. Trying to not think about it all the time and read into every twinge and symptom  

Anyone testing this week?  Good luck if you are


----------



## valerieg (Aug 9, 2005)

HI ladies. 

I have six days until testing and I am getting impatient already! Usually I have 28 day cycles but last month was 30 days so I adjusted my schedule ... I'm doing whatever I can to keep my mind off of the wait but it seems to keep intruding my thoughts all day  

     ......


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Well think I'm into the 2ww as well. CD16, last month had a 25 day cycle, so only 9days till testing if nasty   doesn't show up.

Fingers crossed for you all

KerryB
xx


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi to all you girlies on the dreaded 2WW.  Im on day 23 so due to test on Sunday 21st but im going to hold of (if I can keep away from the clear blue) until Tuesday 23rd so really I have a week to go yet unles of course the witch catches me out first.

This 2ww seems to have been the worse for me, this is my last month of clomid if it doesnt work for me this month thats it, I never have to take a wacky pill again.

Good luck to all those about to test.

Joanne


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hello all my fellow 2ww ladies!!!!

Well I am also driving myself nutty,still getting aches in my tummy and heartburn,headaches etc,this is the start of the 2nd week of my 2ww.

Hope your all hanging in there    

Im sorry if I am not around much lately I just cant seem to get any energy to do anything,Im sure I will make up for it soon,thinking of all of you though  

Kelly x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hang on in there Kelly  

we have to have a BFP this month, we just have to!

I'm only just in the first week of the 2ww so some way to go yet.


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

hi ladies

I have recently taken over this clomid board to moderate and wondered if you would like a 2ww list ?? of your details and test dates? if so just pop your details on a post on this thread and i will start one for you.

Good luck to all

love
suzie aka olive xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

That would be great Suzie  

Would be nice to know whose due to test so we can wish them extra luck  

My test date (or AF   ) is 28th Aug please

Thanks xxx


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi Suzie - Im due to test on the 23rd Aug.

Joanne


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi Suzie,
Test date is 25th Aug, if AF doesn't show up first!
KerryB
x


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

CLOMID 2WW

VALERIEG Testing 21st August  

KELLYDALLARD (iui) Testing 23rd August 

NICKJOANNEOWEN(Jo) Testing 23rd August 

KJM Testing 23rd August  

KERRYB Testing 25th August   

FLOWERPOT Testing 28th August  

CASPER (Nicki) Testing 1st Sept  

SALLYSTAR Testing 1st Sept   

MINXY Testing 7th Sept  

   ​


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Sorry I must have missed the list-been to pictures !!!Got banging headache,

Suzie/olive, Please could you add me to the list next time you update it if poss,thanks babe. This was my 1st iui and am due to test on 23rd   and yes I am going mad

Love ya all

Kelly x


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

list updated kelly


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Cheers me dears  .how are you feeling 

Kelly x


----------



## Casper (Jul 18, 2005)

haven't been around for a few days, fell at the weekend and have knackered my back, also feeling really really queasy for a few days and generally sorry for myself....back in lovely work today and surrounded my mounds of paper! Am seriously considering running away!

Anyway the    week is proving to be very interesting...what with my knackered back, I swear if I manage to get   this month it'll be a miracle....not mention suitably embarrassing parent type story to tell any future child!   

Olive, I'm due to test on 1st September, please add me to the list as in light of above I need all    I can get!

Hope you are all coping well and the   works for us all and the   flies much quicker than usual.

Nicki.x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

oh dear Nicki      

Certainly will be memorable if you get luck  

Love to all on the 2ww.  Just over one week to go!!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Hi ladies 

Looks like it is time to join you guys. i should be testing on 1st September so I am witrh Nicki and her knackered back. i have my tests all ready and waiting. i hate this bit

Good luck to you all     

Love Sally


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Welcome Sally hun.  good luck


----------



## k.j.m (Jan 15, 2005)

Hi Suzie,

thanks for the list, its good to see where everyone is! 

Just wanted to give a brief update, I have now had 2 blood tests to check if I did ovulate. Friday's progesterone level was 22.7, so a bit too low, but Monday's was 49.2, so I have finally ovulated!!!!  I was so excited, I was jumping around my living room  .

Any way, fingers crossed for some BFP's this month!

Kelly x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi Kelly

Welcome to the nightmare that is the 2ww    thats interesting about your results.  I got a level of 33 for bloods taken yesterday and was gutted (CD23).  Did you have your bloods taken exactly 7 days post ovulation?  I was just wondering if mine might rise over a couple of days as I think I ov 7 days ago from today or tomorrow.

Good luck xxx


----------



## Casper (Jul 18, 2005)

Why oh why does the   take soooooooooooooooo long, I gave up on the pee sticks this month but I'm pretty sure I ovulated and I had the   (and am still par-taking TMI!!!) put my legs in the air afterwards like a good girl, but i want to know NOW if it's worked!!!!!  

Sorry childish I know but I'm not a patient sort of girl! 

Hope you all have a good weekend.

Nicki.xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

at you Nicki.....I do the legs in the air thing too, sometimes alternate it with pillow under bum.....Gareth wondered what the hell I was up to the 1st time but got used to it now & actually positions the pillow now


----------



## k.j.m (Jan 15, 2005)

Hi Flowerpot,

I think it was 7 days post ovulation. I had my blood taken on CD21 (the Friday) and CD 24 (Monday) just to make sure. I had scans as well and I had the final one on CD18 (Tuesday) and was told they thought I had ovulated recently and just did the blood tests to make sure. I said to them that I had been in quite a lot of pain until the Monday night and it started to ease up on the Tuesday, which led me to believe I ovulated on the Monday. I think just a day or two does make a lot of difference so perhaps if you did ovulate 7 days ago today or tomorrow, another test would show a rise. Hope you did, fingers crossed  

Kelly x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Morning,

You lot are mad   well I think I am getting a bfn this time,I am sure I have got period pains,I am going more    than ever now

Kelly x


----------



## Helen1 (May 15, 2003)

Hello
Just wanted to pop in and say best of luck to all the Clomid 2wwers
Love and hugs
Helen1
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## VB (Dec 21, 2004)

Oh Helen - your picture is so clear - I bet you can't wait!!!!!  81 days!

Veronica


----------



## baby whisper (Sep 22, 2004)

HI ALL 

THORGHT I WOULD JUST POP ON AND SAY GOOD LUCK TO THE 2WW SPREADING LOTS OF     AROUND
                        LOVE BABY WISPER


----------



## valerieg (Aug 9, 2005)

Good morning ladies.

I want to wish Kelly, Jo, KJM and KerryB good luck with your testing this week    

Hope everyone else is doing good as well!!!


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi All,

I couldnt resist and did a test yesterday, there was a very very faint line, I showed hubby and he thought it was a fault with the test so I did another one this morning and still a very faint line.  Can anyone recommend a good hpt?  I have tummy cramps as if AF is due so i dont think that its a +ve I just want to know.

Joanne


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi Joanne

it sounds good to me, let us know when you test again, it may just not have been strong enough to give a really bold line.  Good luck hunny. lets have another BFP      

Good luck girls, i'm into the 2nd week of the 2ww, testing sunday  

Kelly - good luck for tomorrow   xxxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Morning,

Joanne-Sounds good to me !!! Well done,keep us posted!!


I will pop on later for personals but I am a bit    af showed up just before my dads party yesterday    go to go cant stop


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Kelly - Posted to you on other thread  

Hope your all ok. I hate  !!!

KerryB
xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

ooo Joanne....getting excited for you....sounds like positive news to me...keep us updated....fingers & toes crossed for a strong  
Take care
Natasha


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi All,

Thanks for your  .  Unfortunately   arrived about 30 mins ago.  At least I saved myself £10 on a hpt.  Im really    so not a long post.  I am in between treatment now as my next appointment with consultant isnt until the 6 Sept.  Sorry I have to go 

Jo
x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Whats goin on with these [email protected]@dy tests!!!! arrrrghhhhh. joanne so very very sorry xxxx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Jo,

Poor you. Sending you a bit 
Hope you are ok.

Deb


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Joanne,

Im so sorry hunny. sending you a massive    we can both be     together!! I know exactly how you feel and I know its made worse by the fact that we have to wait sooooo long to start over again. I am not on the clomid this month but I will kepp checking on you  x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Sosorry Joanee. A huge   coming your way, and a bubble!

KerryB
xx


----------



## Casper (Jul 18, 2005)

Kelly & joanne sorry to here about  , hope you're coping ok  .

Natasha, haven't been around as much this month, feeling pretty down, must be those damn pills...and the sore back is not helping. My Gareth issues instructions now about the whole legs in the air thing too...do feel more than faintly ridiculous!    And how long exactly are you supposed to do it for, I normally get bored/cold after about 10 minutes?

I've been having really crampy pain over the last few days really like period pain with whole dragging feeling etc, but so far no sore boobs this time, could these pains mean implantation or am I really just clutching at straws now?

Went to a party on Saturday for my friend's son's 1st birthday, I was literally the only girl there without a baby or a bump, stuck it for a bout 1 1/2 hours and then had to get out of there, it was just baby baby baby the whole damn time...it's like they're all in an exclusive club for smug boring people!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   

  to all on the  , hope you're finding it easier to concentrate than me!

Nicki.x


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

sorry about af kelly and joanne  to you both


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

CLOMID 2WW

VALERIEG 

KELLYDALLARD (iui) Testing 23rd August 

NICKJOANNEOWEN(Jo) Testing 23rd August

KJM Testing 23rd August  

KERRYB Testing 25th August   

FLOWERPOT Testing 28th August  

DEBBYCUK Testing 28th August   

CASPER (Nicki) Testing 1st Sept  

SALLYSTAR Testing 1st Sept   

MINXY Testing 7th Sept  

NATALIEB Testing 7th Sept  

   ​


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Can you add me please - testing Sun 28th Aug (some bank holiday weekend that will be  )

Thanks
Deb


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

list updated deb


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Can you add me on list too, testing 7th Sept after IUI.
God Bless


----------



## valerieg (Aug 9, 2005)

Hi everyone. I haven't been writing much but I am constantly reading all of your messages, I'm not ready to leave you guys yet!

Kelly and Joanne - I am so sorry that it didn't work out for you guys this month but don't give up hope, your chance is coming, your luck will change. I'd send you a big hug but I don't have the fancy smilies that you guys have so I'm sending you an invisible hug ... 

Sally - Big congrats on your engagement!!!

Olive - You can take me off the tww list, I got my bfp. It is still really early for me so I am still terrifed I'll have another m/c ... hope you guys don't mind me sticking around here a little longer?

Take care girls,
valerie


----------



## pockiez (Jul 21, 2005)

Hi Girls,
I haven't been on for a while, unfortunately my father in law finally gave up his fight with Cancer on Thursday.

I'm on cd23 but not holding out much hope that I'll have conceived this month, have been to the hospital today and they've upped my dose to 100mg, as I've not had any proof of ovulation in my blood tests. I've done the wee on the stick tests and they say I am.  I've already had 2 blood tests this month and got my last one on Wednesday.  My previous test only showed 11.6.

The hospital have said that I've got to go back in October and if we've not conceived then they'll do IUI.  Apparently we qualify for free IUI and also IVF so there is some hope.

Baby dust to all.
Love Michelle


----------



## NikiH (Jun 29, 2005)

Just little ol me popping on again.  Just read your post Nicki about legs in the air   Couldn't find Natasha's but just wanted to let you know a tip my friend gave me which I did too.  After bms, I would stick a pillow under my   and would stay like that for half an hour!!  Boring I know, but I made sure I had a good book handy     Don't know what it was, but something did the trick, I could imagine them all swimming away  

 everyone 

Niki x


----------



## NikiH (Jun 29, 2005)

Michelle

I must have posted at the same time as you, so sorry to hear about fil  

Niki x


----------



## pockiez (Jul 21, 2005)

Thanks Niki at lest he's not suffering anymore.

I cant help feeling a bit of a failure and that its my fault he never got to see a grandchild, I know it's silly.

Michelle


----------



## VB (Dec 21, 2004)

Hi Michelle,

Sorry to hear about your father in law. 

Veronica


----------



## DRE (Apr 21, 2005)

Hi Girls

sorry for your loss michelle take care x

AF arrived bang on time yesterday another 28 day cycle - back on crazy pills today but havent had my blood tests results so dont know if im to increase my dose or not!!!!

here we go again

take are and   to all still to test

DRE
x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Michelle, sorry to hear of your loss  

Dre, sorry   got you, evil evil  

Kerry, not long for you to go now  

KJM, good luck for testing today  

Well girls, its CD28 today for me, due this sunday.  No AF pains yet and nothing new going on.  I think i have a few extra veins on boobs and peeing more but I'm probably imagining it      Speaking to my friend at the weekend, when she got pregnant she had huge PMT and period pains so don't give up anyway who feels like its coming.

Good luck all   xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Michelle - So sorry to hear about FIL. You must both be devastated. Sending you   my lovely.

Flower -   thoughts for all us 2ww'ers!

DRE - Sorry   got you hun. Good luck for next cycle  

Nicki et al - I do the pillow thing! Used to to legs in the air, but feet get awfully cold! At least you can cover up if you've just got a pillow under your  !!!

Hope everyone is ok.   to all 2ww'ers

xxx


----------



## Pootle (Aug 22, 2005)

Michelle

So sorry to hear of your loss.

My thoughts are with you and all of the ladies on the dreaded 2ww.

x


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

New home this way

 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?action=post;board=34.0


----------

